# Can I egg share with endometriosis???



## dotty84 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi ladies, i am currently on my last nhs ivf cycle im praying it works, if it doesnt i wont be able to afford private unless i egg share, i have severe endo but have always produced lots of healthy eggs (19 retrieved last time) its looking around the same this time e.c mon!! Yikes. Im fretting as im assuming this is my last go ever, they dont do egg share at my current clinic but told me i wouldnt be accepted elsewhere because of my endo, is this true or would they consider if i can produce healthy eggs? I would just like to know the truth so i can relax a bit, many thanks xxxx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Endometriosis certainly isn't listed as one of the things that would rule you out of egg sharing at my clinic. I don't have it, so don't know for sure, but if you've had proven success in terms of good numbers of mature eggs collected, that should count in your favour. In basic terms, to qualify your BMI has to be below 30, you must be 35 or younger and you must have no inheritable or transmissible diseases. I don't know if endo is inheritable. I have severe PCOS and that wasn't an issue in terms of me sharing.

You say this is your last NHS cycle. I don't know how many you're entitled too, but I know some egg sharing programmes won't accept women who have already had three or more failed cycles. The best thing to do is contact your chosen clinic directly and ask them about their egg sharing criteria.

Good luck with your current cycle. x


----------

